# Spruce woods sask waiting room- Vixen



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Next up is vixen who should be kidding in a few days! She is rather large and uncomfortable at the moment. Thoughts she was going to go last night but ligs are back and hard this AM


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Good luck! Just remember ligs don't always work! All my girls never lose them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

ya my does are horrible with anything that should tell me they are going to kid! None of them completely bag up until after kidding so that makes it extremely difficult


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

I really really hope she gives me some doelings! This is her 3rd kidding and ALL bucklings!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I've got one doe due and I'm hoping for a doeling too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:kidred::kidred:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh yay!!!! I love kidding season :leap:


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm thinking today is the day! Send doeling vibes my way! Haha


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Awesome!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:kidred: Vibes
:kidred: Vibes
:kidred: Vibes


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

The vibes worked! Twin doelings! Was not an easy birth first baby was small but stuck had to go in and fish her out. She was very weak but is now standing! And the second was a huge spotted doe !


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Dried off


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So cute


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations! They are so gorgeous! And you got your doelings...that's awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is great~!:woohoo:

Congrats, glad my vibes worked for you. 

Give a Bo-se shot to the little one. Wow, the spotted girl looks big.


----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Ok I will do that she is getting stronger now thankfully and nursing on her own! Yes the spotted one is very big!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Sprucewoodsask (Jan 15, 2015)

Bose did wonders! She is stronger and eating on her own! Thank you !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is great, good work and you are very welcome.


----------



## Keebler (Jan 9, 2009)

my doe has me confused as well. her ligaments disappeared a few days ago and are now back. i have no idea when she will kid. i am having the vet do an ultrasound on both my does to evaluate them next week.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

^^How is her udder looking?


----------

